
Passchendaele mud soldier slowly dissolves to mark centenary of battle - noir-york
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/29/passchendaele-mud-soldier-slowly-dissolves-mark-centenary-battle/
======
noir-york
May we never forget.

